

Pure CSS3 box-shadow page curl effect - Brajeshwar
http://matthamm.com/box-shadow-curl.html

======
nborgo
Finally, a "pure CSS3" demo that isn't a total gimmick. We'd be in good shape
if there were as many of these as there are CSS3 icons and the like. Nice job.

And to anyone who wants to do this, make sure you have "overflow: visible;" on
the container. The far left shadows in the demo get cut off because he set the
overflow to hidden.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Very nice. One small nitpick - pseudo elements should be selected using ::,
not : in CSS3

see <http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-selectors/#pseudo-elements>

------
johkra
Could anyone post a screen shot? I see nothing special with Opera and Firefox,
but I would be interested in how it looks. Thanks a lot!

